

Ask YC: What are some early, start-ups near SF? - incognitus

I'm a software engineer at one of our favorite massive companies, ready to jump ship for a start-up. Besides the option of starting my own company, I'd also like to consider opportunities that are already out there.<p>In particular, I'm interested in finding early start-ups in and around San Francisco with realistic business models; especially those looking for seed capital.<p>Any recommendations?
======
pg
Most YC alumni are in the Bay Area. There are about 60 here, in all different
stages. If you send me an email (pg@paulgraham.com) explaining what the ideal
startup would be like, I may be able to introduce you to some.

------
skmurphy
Come to a Bootstrapper Breakfast (<http://www.bootstrapperbreakfast.com>) and
you will have a chance to meet folks with a realistic business model. I would
also try the <http://www.HackersandFounders.com> meetup which a number of
serious entrepreneurs attend.

EDIT: when you say "looking for seed capital" I wouldn't mix an Angel role
with a co-founder role. You may choose to contribute capital and/or 'sweat
equity' as a co-founder, but that's different from an Angel role.

------
aaroneous
Check out <http://startuply.com>

